# Mold in crawlspace



## Sabagley (Dec 31, 2012)

Hello, 
I don't know how I have avoided this problem for so long, but I have a mold problem in the crawlspace on my current project. 
It is new construction, and it rained for two weeks before I got it dried in. 
Now I have mold everywhere. I have already sprayed it with a bleach solution (25%) and have fans running 24/7. But I am nervous about covering it up. Any suggestions?


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

Get a mold remediation company in there. Don't cover it up.


----------



## B.D.R. (May 22, 2007)

Is it a new build?


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

Sabagley said:


> It is new construction





B.D.R. said:


> Is it a new build?



:whistling:whistling


----------



## Sabagley (Dec 31, 2012)

RemodelGA said:


> Get a mold remediation company in there. Don't cover it up.


I have. They said they would spray it with a bleach solution.


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

Interesting. I've yet to hear of a mold remediation company using bleach. There are much better moldicides on the market than bleach as bleach only kills what's on the surface, not what's beneath it, nor does it actually neutralize the mold spores.


----------



## B.D.R. (May 22, 2007)

Oop's :blink:


----------



## B.D.R. (May 22, 2007)

Get a de-humidifier in there asap. and consider sprayfoam after it is cleaned up.
Where are you located? or did I miss that too. :laughing:


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

Sabagley, if you would, head over to the intros section found here and tell us about yourself and your company. Also, fill out your profile with your location and any other info as that helps us give you a more educated response. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sabagley (Dec 31, 2012)

B.D.R. said:


> Get a de-humidifier in there asap. and consider sprayfoam after it is cleaned up.
> Where are you located? or did I miss that too. :laughing:


I am in Central Wa. We normally don't deal with a lot of rain issues, as this area is classified as desert. 
I put a heater in the crawl with the fans, I'm sure that is what cause the growth. It's currently 20 degrees. 

Are you talking about insulation spray foam? 
Other than wiping it all off. How do you know it's dead?


----------



## Sabagley (Dec 31, 2012)

This is what I am dealing with.


----------



## B.D.R. (May 22, 2007)

Mold requirs moisture, food, and heat. The combination of moisture and heat is likely what caused the growth to accelerate. The osb is the food source. 
It doesn't look too signifigant ,and maybe a commercial mildiside will be enough. then a stiff brush and a hepa filter vacuum. 
You may be better off with just fans if you are not closed in yet.
Still it may be best to get a pro if you feel uncomfortable with the situation.
Getting it dry is the most important part IMO.


----------



## Sabagley (Dec 31, 2012)

B.D.R. said:


> Mold requirs moisture, food, and heat. The combination of moisture and heat is likely what caused the growth to accelerate. The osb is the food source.
> It doesn't look too signifigant ,and maybe a commercial mildiside will be enough. then a stiff brush and a hepa filter vacuum.
> You may be better off with just fans if you are not closed in yet.
> Still it may be best to get a pro if you feel uncomfortable with the situation.
> Getting it dry is the most important part IMO.


Its the stiff brush I was trying to avoid. Ha ha 
It would be near impossible to take it off. It's very consistent on everything x 3100 sq/ft and I-joist. 

Plus the obstacles of the plumbing and HVAC. 

I put a heater in the crawl with the fans, didn't think anything of it because we have done it in the past. Must just have been the right combo this time.


----------



## Sabagley (Dec 31, 2012)

RemodelGA said:


> Interesting. I've yet to hear of a mold remediation company using bleach. There are much better moldicides on the market than bleach as bleach only kills what's on the surface, not what's beneath it, nor does it actually neutralize the mold spores.


In fairness they aren't mold remediation experts. We don't have any of those with in about 100 miles. The insulation companies often deal with mold issues here. But my Bid for 1800.00 to spray the crawlspace with "blish" didn't give me much confidence.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

You need a Moldicide.

Bleach is* not* a moldicide.

Google moldicide, there are a number of products available.

Do you have a moisture/water infiltration issue?

If so it must be dealt with.

Ventilation?


----------



## Sabagley (Dec 31, 2012)

No, it was 4" of snow that melted the next day. Then a couple weeks of rain before I got the roof on. 
I found a moldicide fogger, that seems to easy to be true.


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

I would not want that liability.


----------



## B.D.R. (May 22, 2007)

What liability are you refurring to?


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

B.D.R. said:


> What liability are you refurring to?


The liability of him removing the or cleaning the mold himself when he has no formal or informal training in how to properly remediate mold. What happens if he did it improperly and the mold is still growing when he turns the house over to his customers? What happends when a kid gets sick?

I'd much rather let a remediation company that is trained and insured handle the remediation.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

You need to dehumidify. A heater and fans is really only going to help the mold grow.


----------

